# a che ora/a che ore



## superila84

Secondo voi se devo chiedere a qualcuno che sta per venirmi a prendere quando passerà è corretto dire:
-a che ora passi a prendermi?
Oppure
-a che ore passi a prendermi?
Io propendo per la prima ma un amico per la seconda adducendo che in genere si chiede "che ore sono" e si risponde "sono le due" quindi usando il plurale e che se volessi usarebil singolare sarebbe corretto dire "a che orario".


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Superila e benvenuto/a 
Hai ragione, la domanda corretta è "*A che ora passi a prendermi?*".
Riguardo al chiedere l'ora attuale invece valgono entrambe sia al singolare che al plurale: _"Che ora è?"_ oppure _"Che ore sono?"_; ma si avrà sempre una risposta al plurale _"Sono le tre.", "Sono le diciannove e un quarto.", _tranne in tre casi ove è al singolare anche se dopo l'ora ci sono dei minuti o delle frazioni: _"E' mezzogiorno.", "E' mezzanotte.", "E' l'una (in punto, e dieci, meno venti, ecc.)". _
In quest'ultimo caso però è corretta anche la forma al plurale: _"Sono le una." _anche se poco in uso e un po' ricercata.


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> [...]
> "E' l'una (in punto)". [/I] "è l'una e un quarto" per me è corretto, si usa il singolare non solo se è l'una in punto
> In quest'ultimo caso però è corretta anche la forma al plurale: _"*Sono le una.*" _anche se poco in uso e un po' ricercata.



Ciao Dragon, 

Sinceramente non concordo con te. Sono le una mi fa venire i capelli dritti, non c'è concordanza! Al limite si potrebbe dire: "sono le ore una" ma anche questo mi fa venire i capelli dritti. Con l'una io uso sempre il singolare.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Giginho 
La locuzione _in punto _non per niente è tra parentesi, era come esempio, però visto che mi fai notare che può essere fuorviante la correggo subito (grazie). Comunque a domanda: "Che ore sono?", io rispondo: "Sono l'una e un quarto." per essere concorde nella risposta, ma van bene entrambi i modi.
Nel caso del plurale "Sono le una." credo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro, ma posso precisare che la si usa se proprio ci si vuole esibire in una _proposizione ellittica_, cioè mancante di un elemento sottinteso: “Sono le (_ore_) una”. Non è che perché tu non la usi o non l'hai mai sentita allora voglia dire che è errata in italiano.


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> “Sono le (_ore_) una”. Non è che perché tu non la usi o non l'hai mai sentita allora voglia dire che è errata in italiano.



Ciao Dragon! 
Non ho mai detto che sia scorretta, solo che mi fa venire i capelli dritti e che non c'è concordanza. Rifacendomi al principio per cui il forum è fatto per aiutare chi è in dubbio, in modo particolare gli amici stranieri, ritengo (a mio modesto parere) che sia assurdo proporre versioni acrobatiche di frasi che nessuno sente dire comunemente. Addirittura il segnale orario, quando è l'una, propone una registrazione apposita e cambia da: "sono le ore XX" a "è l'una".

Poi possiamo giustificare qualsiasi cosa con qualche elisione, sottinteso, apocope, protasi, apodosi, apocalisse e armageddon ma penso che si esuli dallo scopo del forum.

Con simpatia,

Gigiño


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ...   apocalisse e armageddon ...


 
Ho due "subdomande" a proposito:
"è l'ora una"  o "è una ora" non si dicono?
Va bene "è l'una e un quarto" o va meglio "sono" in questo caso visto che 1+1/4 > 1 ?


----------



## dragonseven

Ti capisco e hai le tue ragioni, ma io sono fatto così: se rispondo riporto tutto ciò che mi ricordo al momento e se, come in questo caso capita qualcosa di strano, lo riporto specificandone il motivo; non lo lascio alla mercé di chiunque capiti a leggerlo come un modo di dire normale e nostrano.
E' anche giusto far sapere che quella forma non è considerata errata nella nostra lingua.

Questo è come la penso e se sbaglio spero che un eventuale moderatore di passaggio che sta leggendo me lo dica esplicitamente così mi regolerò meglio, ma fino a quel momento...

Ringraziandoti per la simpatia rivolta nei miei confronti che contraccambio volentieri 

Dragon


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ho due "subdomande" a proposito:
> "è l'ora una"  o "è una ora" non si dicono?
> Va bene "è l'una e un quarto" o va meglio "sono" in questo caso visto che 1+1/4 > 1 ?



Ciao Francis!

Allora: è l'una e un quarto va bene singolare penso sia perché si intende è la ora una più un quarto di ora, quindi il termine preponderante è l'ora che è singolare.

E' un'ora = è un'ora qualsiasi, oppure = è tanto che aspetti? sì, un'ora!

AL massimo potresti dire: è un'ora dopo mezzogiorno ma farebbe alquanto strano sentirtelo dire!!

EDIT: Dragon, lungi da me dire che sbagli, semplicemente ti dico perché io non ritengo consono inserire certi artifici linguistici. Poi, per carità, ognuno di noi è libero di contribuire con quanto conosce al forum. Sono sincero, io certe cose che tu dici non le conosco, per cui il mio non è un voler essere superiore ma tutt'altro!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Gigiño! 

Pensavo che fosse così come lo dici, ma volevo esserne sicuro. Quindi come mi esprimo se voglio annunciare l'ora (senza essere chiesto)? Se sono le ore due, allora tutto ok. Ma se è appunto l'una, allora dire "Singori, è l'una." senza alcun contesto precedente mi pare un po' "incompleto" ...


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ho due "subdomande" a proposito:
> "è l'ora una"  o "è una ora" non si dicono?
> Va bene "è l'una e un quarto" o va meglio "sono" in questo caso visto che 1+1/4 > 1 ?



Ciao, Francis! Noi Toscani si dice " È suonato il tocco"  Sia per l'ora una del primo pomeriggio sia per l'ora una dopo la mezzanotte.

Ti ricordo che _una ora_ , anziché _un'ora_,  potrebbe significare altra cosa.  Due cacciatori. - Costì ti son passate starne? - Deh! Una ora!


----------



## giginho

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, Francis! Noi Toscani si dice " È suonato il tocco"  Sia per l'ora una del primo pomeriggio sia per l'ora passata la mezzanotte.
> 
> Ti ricordo che _una ora_ , anziché _un'ora_,  potrebbe significare altra cosa.  Due cacciatori. - *Costì ti son passate starne*? - Deh! Una ora!



SV, dai, chiama anche Dante, Boccaccio e il Guicciardini e mettiamoci tutti a parlare _mentula canis_ così nessuno ci capisce più niente! Dalle mie parti il tocco è il matto mentre per indicare l'una si dice "el bot" ("e" con dieresi ma non so come si fa sulla tastiera!)......vediamo se passa anche un napoletano, un veneto e un abruzzese e così riusciamo a confondere ancora di più gli stranieri!

Francis, la tua frase: "signori, è l'una" è perfettamente comprensibile, corretta e stra usata dai madrelingua, per cui vai sereno che è la scelta migliore che tu possa fare. Al massimo, se vuoi sottolineare che si è fatto tardi, puoi dire: "è l'una (di notte, se è notte, se è giorno basta dire l'una), devo scappare!".


----------



## Sempervirens

Gigihno, ma la letteratura italiana fa uso di questa espressione, tra l'altro comprensibile. Quando ero bimbetto e non avevo l'orologio per sapere l'ora tu sapessi com'era d'aiuto sentire la campana che suonava il tocco. 
Stiamo parlando di un'espressione attuale. 

Saluti


----------



## giginho

No, SV, forse dalle tue parti si dice "il tocco" per indicare l'una, non dalle mie, te lo ripeto. Per altro, il dizionario timbra quest'espressione come toscana, cfr qui

Vogliamo poi parlare della normalissima espressione che hai citato: "Costì ti son passate starne?"

A volte mi sembra che fai il tocco per non andare in guerra....


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Giginho
> La locuzione _in punto _non per niente è tra parentesi, era come esempio, però visto che mi fai notare che può essere fuorviante la correggo subito (grazie). Comunque a domanda: "Che ore sono?", io rispondo: "Sono l'una e un quarto." per essere concorde nella risposta, ma van bene entrambi i modi.
> Nel caso del plurale "Sono le una." credo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro, ma posso precisare che la si usa se proprio ci si vuole esibire in una _proposizione ellittica_, cioè mancante di un elemento sottinteso: “Sono le (_ore_) una”. Non è che perché tu non la usi o non l'hai mai sentita allora voglia dire che è errata in italiano.



D'altra parte, il fatto che ne' Giginho ne' io l'abbiamo mai sentita non la rende necessariamente giusta.

Dal punto di vista grammaticale, la concordanza richiede che si dica 'è l'una', allo stesso modo in cui richiede che si dica 'sono le due', e non 'è le due'. (aggiungo qui che alle mie orecchie di marchigiano 'è le due' non suona male, e questo per la frequente assimilazione del plurale al singolare nella terza persona in certe parlate delle Marche, ma la frase rimane sbagliata, in italiano standard).

Ne' ho trovato tracce di una eccezione all'obbligo di concordanza, relativa a ellissi o altro.  Per esempio qui si dice che :

_A queste domande si risponde: sono le… seguito dal numero dell’ora: sono le due, le tre, le cinque e così via. C’è una sola eccezione, sentite Fela:
FELA: Ma c’è tempo… è l’una…
*È l’una*. Perché l’una è singolare._


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, Francis! Noi Toscani si dice " È suonato il tocco"  Sia per l'ora una del primo pomeriggio sia per l'ora una dopo la mezzanotte.


 Ciao Semper!  Noi _Cassoviesi _si dice oggidì piuttosto "ha fatto un _beep_" ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Semper  
Perdonami, ma non _stai andando per vie traverse _... anziché _prendere la via dell'orto? 

_Per tornare alla domanda di Superlila: si dice "a che ora passi a prendermi?"


----------



## dragonseven

Odysseus54 said:


> D'altra parte, il fatto che ne' Giginho ne' io l'abbiamo mai sentita non la rende necessariamente giusta.


Ciao Odysseus
Cosa significa, non capisco. Sei sarcastico o dici sul serio. In ogni caso detta così non la capisco.

Nelle Marche dove? a nord o a sud di Ancona?


----------



## superila84

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Gigiño!
> Pensavo che fosse così come lo dici, ma volevo esserne sicuro. Quindi come mi esprimo se voglio annunciare l'ora (senza essere chiesto)? Se sono le ore due, allora tutto ok. Ma se è appunto l'una, allora dire "Singori, è l'una." senza alcun contesto precedente mi pare un po' "incompleto" ...


 Se non ti viene chiesto basta dire
'È la una' oppure  'sono le tre e dieci'


----------



## francisgranada

superila84 said:


> Se non ti viene chiesto basta dire
> 'È la una' oppure  'sono le tre e dieci'


Sì, lo so. Volevo solo sapere se c'è qualche modo "naturale" come esprimere esplicitamente che si tratta di "ora" (come p.e. nel caso di _sono le ore tre_).


----------



## Odysseus54

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Odysseus
> Cosa significa, non capisco. Sei sarcastico o dici sul serio. In ogni caso detta così non la capisco.
> 
> Nelle Marche dove? a nord o a sud di Ancona?



Sulla prima - e' una parafrasi del tuo "_Non è che perché tu non la usi o non l'hai mai sentita allora voglia dire che è errata in italiano." 
_
Ci deve essere un qualche riscontro, o di tipo grammaticale, o testuale.  Altrimenti se andiamo solo di pancia, di sensazione, vale anche il mio "E' le due e mezza", che magari uso nel parlato, ma che non difenderei come accettabile.  

Detto cio', vedo che sul Corriere la pensano esattamente come te.  Siamo quindi usciti dall'opinione soggettiva e ne prendo atto, riservandomi un piccolo dubbio.


Ne' a nord ne' a sud - esattamente di Ancona.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Sì, lo so. Volevo solo sapere se c'è qualche modo "naturale" come esprimere esplicitamente che si tratta di "ora" (come p.e. nel caso di _sono le ore tre_).



Ciao Francis. Di solito in italiano non si utilizza il termine _ora/ore _prima o dopo il numero (a differenza del francese e del portoghese, che lo mettono dopo il numero). Lo si sente solo alla radio, quando la voce registrata di Radio Rai dice _sono le ore due in punto_. 

Ciao


----------



## dragonseven

Dalle mie parti capita spesso che nel domandare a conoscenti o colleghi, "Che ore sono?" o "Che ora è?", la risposta il più delle volte sia solo concernente il solo minutaggio escludendo l'ora poiché sottointesa, del tipo: "meno/ e un quarto", "e dieci", "due minuti alla mezza" ecc.
E' diffuso? Si può dire che è così, in questi casi, su tutto il territorio? O siamo noi lombardi o settentrionali che a furia di correre non abbiamo tempo neanche di dire per intero l'orario?

@Odysseus: Grazie per le risposte. Chiedevo riguardo ad Ancona perché so che in regione c'è una bella differenza nel parlato tra le due zone.


----------



## superila84

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Gigiño!
> 
> Pensavo che fosse così come lo dici, ma volevo esserne sicuro. Quindi come mi esprimo se voglio annunciare l'ora (senza essere chiesto)? Se sono le ore due, allora tutto ok. Ma se è appunto l'una, allora dire "Singori, è l'una." senza alcun contesto precedente mi pare un po' "incompleto" ...





francisgranada said:


> Sì, lo so. Volevo solo sapere se c'è qualche modo "naturale" come esprimere esplicitamente che si tratta di "ora" (come p.e. nel caso di _sono le ore tre_).


Se in Italia dici semplicemente "sono le tre" tutti capiscono che stai parlando dell orario anche se manca il soggetto della frase o il complemento oggetto


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> Per tornare alla domanda di Superlila: si dice "a che ora passi a prendermi?"


Ciao Anna . La tua chiara ed univoca risposta m'incoraggia a formulare un pensiero (non so se giusto, poi vedremo le eventuali reazioni ...):  

Le domande tipo "a che ora ..." si di fatto riferiscono ad _un determinato momento _del tempo della giornata, e non appunto alla "quantità delle ore". Quindi "a che ora" sostanzialmente esprime l'idea di  "quando" (ovviamente, con l'esigenza di maggior grado di precisione), per cui mi pare illogico l'uso del plurale in tale caso. E' un altro discorso che per motivi pratici o per convenzione quel "determinato momento del giorno" lo defininiamo tramite le_ ore (più minuti, secondi, millisecondi ..) passate da mezzanotte. 

_(Non so se mi spiego ... )


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis 

Credo di aver capito cosa intendi dire.  
Per esemplificare, riprendendo la domanda dell'OP: "quando" nel senso di "qual è l'ora in cui passi a prendermi?"


----------

